# Slp Serf Side Beach Stacks



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

WELL hit the beach at 2.pm after leaving austin at 9.am. the water was great and i was ready to take advantage of it ...driving down blue water hwy and see a orenge flag on the beach so i put the truck in 4 x4 and blast a new accsees road to the beach i pull up on top of the dune and they are there they dont see the hunter but i watch the small crew on the beach working . i run my flag up and crank up the tunes blast the horne and blazz down to dog and shake his hand and then go to the man deaver and id win easy . they are in batle with a bull red and im like hell yea . deaver i chat for about 3 min and i bazz down about 100 yrds and get a spike camp up in20 min im baiting up two 9/0 with some prime shark candy .. 

Deaver was going to yak out my baits but i was not going to let that happin i just met the guy and i have learnd so much off his site it was like i new him forever realy cool . 
i jump in my yak and see deaver coming to help before he can get close i am off i run both out 300 yards and drop about 40 yards apart . i get back and rig up two more a 12 /0 and a 9/0 and deaver shows and demands to run those two out two eny location in the ocean i told him just put them were you want brother and he gets in and a rod then screems bloody murder and i get hooked up deaver gets my belt on and i am fightin a fish within 2 hrs of getting there 3 pm now . 
The battle gos on fore ten min and i finally get a glimps and seee a tail with the jet black outline and i haller bull . we get it up and get some pic's the fish was 5 .3 and a great start for the trip .. wee get her release and deaver puts out more baits for me .i giv him a fat sexy bait cow nose ray and he gets his line out i . then get a big bump and the line broke . i real in and rig up about 5 .30pm deaver hooks up and lands a nice 5 foot bull and they had bull reds up and down the beach. i then get anouther ripper and giv the rod to dog and the fish coms off dam i have no lines in and bait up i waight till right at dark and put on a head lamp and truck high beems and start out two hot and fresh baits . 
run both out 300 yards and see deaver out ther we haler back and forth i get the best wave ever at nite on my way in i was stoked brothers . around 9 30pm im sitting in the truck and the rod on my truck lights up like a beast is on . and i am bowd up boys and girls it was a strong fish felt 6 foot a good 20 min batle the fish tookline on a few short runs i finally batin the hatches down and pull his *** up . we see a nice fat slp bull full of speckle trout and red fish . . we get a few pics and let the shark go on my way in . i win the lottery i mean hit the jakepot . next thing i kno is i feel three stabs in my ankle and i jump i am two steps from being out of the freakin water i run to my truck and sit in turn on the light and fck . i am hit the pain is a sting burn that aint no crab i haller im hitt buy a ray there like what im hit buy a ray guys . push on the wound to feel if the barb is there and it hert like it wase but thank god it did not break off . well the storey gos to hell from there more pics of blood and guts i dont have thim but there out ther . i about passed out at one point and shut the windows on the truck hit the ac . one of the late guys bluetick had a stove and pot to boil water in . but the pot was not realy big egnugh so the guy PACKED ALL MY STUFF LOADED MY TRUCK REALD LINES IN . I MEAN THEY WERE MY HEROS . I OWE THEM ALL A DINNER . IDWINEASY/ SHARKIN AGGIE/ DOG /BLUE TICK/ DEAVER ..

I MADE it over the pass and down to the rusty hook bait house and i did not pay at the tow bridge just blazzed threw . the ladey at the bait camp pored bleach on my leg for a wile and gave me a bottle full told me to keep it in warm water with the bleach in it how ever much you can handle whel i already have huge shark rash on my leg AND I AM TO GET WET WELL FK BLEACH AINT GOING TO HERT . HAHAHA . 
i leave and the next 15 min of pain i berly geyt to the camper now 11.30pm ' i sit ther till 5 am with hot water and bleach and the pain leavle was out of the house . well that was it for me on that trip got back to the beach at 3.pm the guys all freaked out i did no fishing just bull **** with the guys met 30 bad *** guys it was fun . realy was .great time


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the ray hit man, that sucks. Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Sucks About The Ray Sounds Like A Good Time Was Still Had.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*more pic's*

hell yea!!!!! i did not get eny pic's of reds just sharks .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*more pic's*

the 5 1/2 bull


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*fish*

more


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

Rock on Lunker. Nice to see you up in these parts Deaver.

Good work gentlemen.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good pics again LB..........
Quit wrestling those sharks, your gonna get burned again...


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Great report and pics. Sorry to hear about that stingray.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, you guys freakin ROCK!!!!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> ...driving down blue water hwy and see a orenge flag on the beach so i put the truck in 4 x4 and *blast a new accsees road to the beach i pull up on top of the dune* and they are there they dont see the hunter but i watch the small crew on the beach working .


I am usually the last person to play key board game warden, but driving across the dunes destroying natural habitat is one thing I do not tolerate. You did not "blast a new accsees road" in an effort to save life or property, you did it out of shear laziness. There are access roads up and down that beach that are not that far out of the way. 

There is a dedicated group of people who spend their time and money every year trying to save what is left of the dunes there, and I'm sure they would love to hear your tale of how you conquered the dunes. Not only is it dumb and irresponsible to drive across the dunes it's illegal. Please take this to heart next time you are in such a hurry to get to the beach you bypass the access roads to blaze your on path through the fragile dune ecosystem.

Nice fish too, but if you want to continue being able to use that stretch of beach then take some responsibility and pride in it. The GLO loves to hear stories like this.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> I am usually the last person to play key board game warden, but driving across the dunes destroying natural habitat is one thing I do not tolerate. You did not "blast a new accsees road" in an effort to save life or property, you did it out of shear laziness. There are access roads up and down that beach that are not that far out of the way.
> 
> There is a dedicated group of people who spend their time and money every year trying to save what is left of the dunes there, and I'm sure they would love to hear your tale of how you conquered the dunes. Not only is it dumb and irresponsible to drive across the dunes it's illegal. Please take this to heart next time you are in such a hurry to get to the beach you bypass the access roads to blaze your on path through the fragile dune ecosystem.
> 
> Nice fish too, but if you want to continue being able to use that stretch of beach then take some responsibility and pride in it. The GLO loves to hear stories like this.


I agree with you. Not cool.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

There was already a road there makes the storey exiting. AND NO DUNES JUST GRASS FEILDS


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Why Are They Building Houses All Over If They Are So Worried About It And Ther Was A Road There Guys Relaxe And Chill .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

*great report*

LB, thanks for the great report. Just watched the vid, man that is nuts pulling in sharks like that at night. Looks like you guys tore them up, I am going to make the run to the west side one of these days and hook up w/ you all and see how its done. Congrats on a successful trip. Your reports are even getting those south texas boys up here now.

btw, what did the dr. do for the stingray wound?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

No Doc Soak In Hot To Warm Water With Bleach Or Salt . Took 7 Hrs To Stop The Pain . Got Hit At 9.45pm At 5 Am It Finally Stop But All This Talk And It Starting To Hert .


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> No Doc Soak In Hot To Warm Water With Bleach Or Salt . Took 7 Hrs To Stop The Pain . Got Hit At 9.45pm At 5 Am It Finally Stop But All This Talk And It Starting To Hert .


LOL Sorry it's hurting again. but the guys are right. It's too late to worry about it. Just don't trash our dunes again. Your report was Friggin Great! The vids even better! Kep up the good work. I hope to drive up on you guys one day cause I'm gonna sit back and learn.

Biggie


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> There was already a road there makes the storey exiting. AND NO DUNES JUST GRASS FEILDS


Make the story less exciting....


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

It's not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or when the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worth cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at the worst if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat. _*Theodore Roosevelt*_


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Hang in there*

Man I missed it, If Theodore Roosevelt was there lol... I bet he would have made a great shark fisherman....

Lunkerbrad hang in there. I bet it hurt like he!!. makes you want to keep the kids out of the water.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I'd go to the Dr. if I were you. If any part of it did break off, you could be looking at a nasty infection if you don't get it out. As far as dunes, etc. go, the grass fields you talk about are the start of dunes. If there was really a road there, no big deal. But if not, then karma sure is a beotch!


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

great job lunker brad, but as usual, if you have something good to say then don't say it at all. always critizing the guy. if somebody has a problem with somebody they should take it up with that person like a PM, not air it out in the open. just my 2 cents. 

GReat job lunker, hope these people leave you alone.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Lunkerbrad Great report ..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great report, my head hurts now, but great report. All that Bull needs to do is nudge over and take your knee out, you got balls.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Good Job Brad,

We will be out there shortly, getting it on!

Christopher Deaver


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

All About The Beast With The Teeth .


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

algoa said:


> great job lunker brad, but as usual, if you have something good to say then don't say it at all. always critizing the guy. if somebody has a problem with somebody they should take it up with that person like a PM, not air it out in the open. just my 2 cents.
> 
> GReat job lunker, hope these people leave you alone.


Well said algoa


----------



## Coconuts (Dec 10, 2007)

A time when IDWIN, LUNKER, and POWER fished together...

jack daniels can ruin many relationships like these


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

Coconuts said:


> A time when IDWIN, LUNKER, and POWER fished together...
> 
> jack daniels can ruin many relationships like these


you must be HIGH......i fished with "power" once, talkin shat behind peoples back is what ruins relationships


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice Report. Been waiting for a report like this for a while ha. Hope to get to the coast pretty soon and join up with yall


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Old report from last year . that trip was a total waist of my time . i am not a supporter of TSF.
but i do support the Texas shark rodeo .


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> Deaver was going to yak out my baits but i was not going to let that happin i just met the guy and i have learnd so much off his site it was like i new him forever realy cool .


 w


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

OK, let's please not get this B.S. started again....


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Lets not.................


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> Why Are They Building Houses All Over If They Are So Worried About It And Ther Was A Road There Guys Relaxe And Chill .


Good question. There used to be a lot of dunes. Now I see Condo's where dunes used to be. So those who buy the condos and ruin the beach will now get a nice view of what dunes are left? Odd isn't it?


----------

